# 75 Gallon w/ Emperor 400 - do I need more?



## billswin (Nov 22, 2009)

My question is that I currently am cycling my tank and have 1 Emperor 400 on my 75 Gallon.

I am looking to add more filtration so I can have a back-up and handle the 20+ fish better.

They will mostly be African Cichlids, I was thinking of going with another Emperor but maybe the 280 model rated for 50 gallons?

Which filter would you recommend and which model 100, 280, 350, 400 - don't want to spend a fortune.


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

Get the Emp 400 you'll be glad you did down the road. Plus, there's only like About a $20 difference between the two...but a lot of difference between the gph.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i have 2 emp 400s on my 75. so 800 gallons an hour.
a 10x turnover rate is what is recommended for an overstocked cichlid tank...so 35 gallons is 750 gph.
i also have 2 emp 400s on my 55


----------



## dkbrasher (Oct 11, 2009)

You can pick up an Emp 400 on Ebay for about $40 + S&H. Well worth it :thumb:


----------



## billswin (Nov 22, 2009)

dkbrasher said:


> You can pick up an Emp 400 on Ebay for about $40 + S&H. Well worth it :thumb:


I see them for $55 with shipping on ebay not a bad price at all... you don't think its to much with 2 of these in a 75 gallon, they are rated for up to 90 gallons alone?


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

For an overstocked African tank, the rating is never something to go by.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i think 2 emperor 400's would do a great job


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

> so 35 gallons is 750 gph.


sorry *75* is 750 gph


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

We have 2 emp. 400 on our 75 gallon with 20+ 3"+ cichlids and it works great!!


----------



## cpaulus (Apr 30, 2005)

I run an emperor 400 and a marineland C-360 on my 55G. I know it's probably way too much but the water is super clear all the time. I would recommend adding a second emperor 400 to your 75G or a canister filter of some sort.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I see this question in different form come up so often it is almost funny looking at the answers given. The OP has stated he does not want to spend a lot of money but every answer has advised wasting money.  
He said he may have 20 African cichlids in the future. From there all the answers went into assuming he has a heavily stocked tank. Maybe that's what crashed our economy. Everyone wants us to go out and spend without asking whether we need it or not. :-? 
Maybe a question of why we need filters is in order? Just cause it's recommended? I think there might be more facts needed. Like what kind of "African cichlids". 
This is not a cookie cutter hobby we are doing. There are no "magic" answers, only informed opinions. 
My answer, given the limited information we have would be to go slow and make purchases as they are needed. Is there a reason he needs another filter? If a filter fails suddenly the fish will be fine for a day or more with just water changes while he gets another filter or repairs the failed one. Maybe he lives way out where he can't get a filter in a week and does need a spare but we don't know that. Maybe he has in mind shell dwellers like an inch long and never will need more filtering but we don't know that. 
Spend it like you got it, but for me I wait until I see a need. Uninformed answers from well meaning people who don't know does not make need in my world. 
Emperor 400 is a good filter, -----if you need it. They last a lot longer if they stay on the shelf until you need them, though.


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

is this emperor 400 better than canisters???? wtf my EHEIM canister was 100$ and only supports 116GPH???


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The types of cichlids determine the type of filter as much as how many cichlids. While I love Penguins/Emperor filters and use at least one on every tank, if they cichlids are going to be messy eaters I will often pair the Emperor with an Aquaclear due to it's much better mechanical filtration.

But *PfunMo* is right ... heck, I can stock a 75 gallon with 20 apistos and only need the one Emperor 400. So what the intended stock is will matter ... 'africans' is too broad a term for me to be comfortable making a guess.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

> I see this question in different form come up so often it is almost funny looking at the answers given. The OP has stated he does not want to spend a lot of money but every answer has advised wasting money.


we are giving opinion based on the OPs question.
it is not our place to add anything to his post...only to try and answer his question. 
the OP is going to get another filter and wants opinions on what filter is better in our opinion not is my filtration adequate.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

billswin said:


> I am looking to add more filtration so I can have *a back-up *and handle the 20+ fish better.


*THAT* is a critical concept that all too few people consider. Well done, billswin :thumb: Redundancy is often extremely beneficial in cases of catastrophic failure and to lessen/eliminate the potentials for problems when doing filter maintenance by rotating cleanings.

My personal preference would be to go for the additional Emp 400. Keeping the media sizes needed to a minimum is efficient. If not using sand substrate, I like one intake low/one high. I've got well stocked 75's with double Emp 400's as well as on this 55 & like it very well.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

nice set up and great suggestions =D>

if you plan to add a second filter, i agree with adding an identical filter, makes life easier when maintaining them


----------

